# Scary Clown



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I love it .........I think it looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## DeesFancyDress (Mar 10, 2008)

You don't need to make a clown scary.
Anyone wearing a clown costume scares the living daylights out of me anyway.


----------



## p40whk (Sep 24, 2007)

Ha! Yeah a lot of people were pretty creeped out by me and went out of their way to avoid me but there were others that had to have a photo taken. Funny thing is, is that I'm close friends of the ones that were scared the most and they didn't recognize me.


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

looks good warhawk


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Mar 12, 2008)

I think you really looked the part...GREAT!

When I was contemplating a Psycho Circus & Freakshow themed party later this year, I had looked hard at the Scream Team product you sported there. If money was no option, check out the evil clown mask at http://www.spfxmasks.com . Now that would scare the crap out of most, no matter if they were normally scared of clowns or not.


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

Great look. Scary as ****!
I wish I had that makeup & look on our site.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Great costume. Tip: Several people here have told me that Ben Nye makeup is pretty good. Maybe try that next time. Either way very creepy costume.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

p40 winks, i love it. clowns are our friends! right?
skeletons in the closet, that mask reminds me of the goosebumps movie, mask. it does come off doesn't it?


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

spfx masks are so awesome, I want to see them in person before I consider that kind of investment.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Thats an wasome clown costume. Its not to destorted to where its not scary


----------



## Aaron636r (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is what me and the better half looked like last year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great costumes! Really cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so aaron and p40, you two look alot alike. did you both have the same kits and feel the same about the application of the makeup. you both look great!


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

that is so funny, my brother in law wore the same make up kit two years ago at one of our parties and he scared the hell out of everyone! No one knew who he was and everyone went out of their way to avoid him all night! I guess this make up just freaks people out. He had to take his kids to the babysitter before he put it on because the pictures that came with the kit scared them so bad!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

Homey like clowns, we all scary lookin


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i collect homies with my grandson. and yes, the homey clowns are real scarey, if just looking at them isn't enough, read their profiles!


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

mine two years ago


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

zero, i take it you are the gothic bride? that is one scary clown! it is just a prop isn't it?


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

nope ..im the clown


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay, i must say, you are one scary clown! lets make way for the clown. no one messes with the clown! that is an awesome job! was it hard to manipulate that costume. uummm, bodybagging should see this, bet you could give him a run for his money, and a babe in a hot suit besides! hahaha


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

thanks,, but i cant take credit you to can be wares the clown Wares the Clown Night Terrors Costume and yes,,theres no faking that hot babe!!!!


----------

